# What bulbs for ExoTerra PT2233



## MajorRocker (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello all,
I've been doing quite a bit of research on lighting for my beadie, but am having a problem finding exactly what bulbs to use.

The set-up:
Exo Terra PT2613 36"x18"x18" PT2613Large/Wide90 x 45 x 45 cm36” x 18” x 18” (WxDxH)
Exo Terra : Natural Terrarium Large / Advanced Reptile Habitat

Exo Terra PT2613
Exo Terra : Dual Top / UV Light & Basking Spot Fixture

The hood holds 4 light bulbs. Any advice on the actual bulbs is appreciated. I was thinking I would want the following:

1 - Exo Terra Sun Glo Halogen
Exo Terra : Sun Glo Halogen Spot / Halogen Daylight Lamp
I'm confused about this lamp as it doesn't specify if it is a heat lamp. I only plan on purchasing 1 if it is a heat source so the other side of my terrarium is cooler.

1 - Repti Glo 2.0 Full Spectrum
Exo Terra : Repti Glo 2.0, 5.0 & 10.0 / Linear Fluorescent Bulbs

1 - Repti Glo 10.0 Desert 
Exo Terra : Repti Glo 2.0, 5.0 & 10.0 / Linear Fluorescent Bulbs

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I hate to rain on your parade but an exo terra is completely unsuitable for a beardie. Even a young one. They aren't big enough and don't keep the heat well.

You will need a wooden viv 4ftlong x 2ft deep x 2 ft high minimum. 5ft long is better. 

Uv starter unit (get the right one for your uv tube)
UV 10-12% tube the longest length you can fit in your viv. I would recommend the arcadia tubes. A bit more expensive but a much longer life. 

Heat (and light) bulb
Heat bulb cage to stop your beardie burning itself on the bulb
Dimming thermostat for your bulb *extremely important*

Two digital thermometers - one for each end. Or a single dual probe thermometer. 


Substrate - kitchen roll or slate tiles is what I personally would recommend
Viv decor


Woodrott is the person to speak to on here re beardies. Arcadiajohn is the man for your lighting issues


----------



## MajorRocker (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info Nix. I'm fairly certain my viv is large enough to house a 2 month old beardie. It should last me maybe a year before I'll need to go larger.

I am in the US so I'm not sure if Arcadia Tubes are available over here. I will research.

Right now my temps seem pretty good according to my research. I'd just prefer to have a nice hood light fixture instead of the dome lamp fixtures I'm currently using.

I do plan on using your suggested set-up once I have a permanent set-up. This is just a temp until he/she gets larger.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Here in the UK it is standard practise to put beardies straight into their adult viv. They do well. A beardie of 1 year would be way too big to be fit and healthy in a 3ft. 

What you suggest might do until it was 4 or 5 months but for the cost much cheaper just to do a single setup. Exo terras aren't cheap and their compact bulbs are terrible. Particularly the UV emitting ones. You need to replace them at least every 5 to 6 months. The arcadia tubes emit enough UV and the levels are guaranteed for a year. 

Please consider doing what I suggest, better for the health of your beardie by a long way.

If nothing else please speak to woodrott too and or dickvansheepcake


----------

